# 2011 ASHRAE Handbook—HVAC Applications



## abuyaser (3 أكتوبر 2012)

الكتاب الغني عن التعريف و نسخة SI


2011 ASHRAE Handbook—HVAC Applications

The 2011 ASHRAE Handbook—HVAC Applications comprises over 60 chapters covering a broad range of facilities and topics, and is written to help engineers design and use equipment and systems described in other Handbook volumes. Main sections cover comfort, industrial, energy-related, and general applications, as well as building operations and management. ASHRAE Technical Committees have revised nearly every chapter to cover current requirements, technology, and design practice.

The volume is published, both as a bound print volume and in electronic format on a CD-ROM, in two editions: one using inch-pound (I-P) units of measurement, the other using the International System of Units (SI). An accompanying CD-ROM contains all the volume’s chapters in both I-P and SI units.

Complete Table of Contents

This edition includes two new chapters:

•Chapter 4, Tall Buildings, focuses on HVAC issues unique to tall buildings, including stack effect, system selection, mechanical room location, water distribution, vertical transportation, and life safety.
•Chapter 60, Ultraviolet Air and Surface Treatment, covers ultraviolet germicidal irradiation (UVGI) systems and relevant guidelines, standards, and practices, as well as energy use and economic considerations.


الرابط

Ashrae-2011-Hvac-Applications-Si.pdf
__________________
أبو ياسر

الوحش الكاسر

مصدر الموضوع 2011 ASHRAE Handbook - منتديات الهندسة نت 2011 ASHRAE Handbook - منتديات الهندسة نت


----------



## حيدراكرم (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Thanks alot


----------



## nousaxx (10 أكتوبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## thaeribrahem (14 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*احسنت اخي العزيز على هذا الجهد*


----------



## salahzantout (15 أكتوبر 2012)

بوركت الايادي و جاري التحميل


----------



## amr fathy (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## akmq (12 فبراير 2013)

شكرااااا لكم


----------



## nofal (11 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العدو الخفى (11 مارس 2013)

*الف شكر على المجهود الرائع*​*
*
​


----------



## mohbalhayat (9 أبريل 2013)

مجهود رائع ومشكور يا بشمهندس


----------



## yahiaouimalek (10 أبريل 2013)

*
الشكر الكبير للقرصان الأحمر

أبو ياسر الوحش الكاسر
*​


----------



## salahzantout (11 أغسطس 2013)

جاري التحميل 
بوركت


----------



## fedo2006 (3 أبريل 2014)

سلمت يداك .. بدور عليه كتير 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## gobar (5 أبريل 2014)

thank you very much


----------



## يحيى زكريا محمود (5 أبريل 2014)

أين الرابط يا أيها السادة الأفاضل ........ أرجو إلإفادة ........ كلما أفتح أي لينك أجده لا يعمل و لا أفهم ما هي المشكلة ؟؟؟

أرجوكم هذه المشكلة تتكرر معي باستمرارررر........أفيدونا بالحل ....نرجو أن يكون الرابط مباشر و يعمل بشكل فعاااال ....

شكرا على الاهتمام .........أخوكم يعمل مهندس ميكانيكا و أعمل في مجال التكييف و التبريد منذ فترة و أريد المزيد من المعلومات في المجاال ..


----------



## engineer (5 أبريل 2014)

يحيى زكريا محمود قال:


> أين الرابط يا أيها السادة الأفاضل ........ أرجو إلإفادة ........ كلما أفتح أي لينك أجده لا يعمل و لا أفهم ما هي المشكلة ؟؟؟
> 
> أرجوكم هذه المشكلة تتكرر معي باستمرارررر........أفيدونا بالحل ....نرجو أن يكون الرابط مباشر و يعمل بشكل فعاااال ....
> 
> شكرا على الاهتمام .........أخوكم يعمل مهندس ميكانيكا و أعمل في مجال التكييف و التبريد منذ فترة و أريد المزيد من المعلومات في المجاال ..



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم تجريب الرابط وهو سليم ويعمل حضرتك قد تكون المشكلة من عند حضرتك


----------



## tarek gamarec (5 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## saddam ateeg (23 أكتوبر 2014)

jzaaak allah 5air


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (3 نوفمبر 2014)

thanks


----------



## mahmood mrbd (3 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ali_salem79 (12 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير ورزقك الاخلاص


----------



## M.Ghareb (29 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد ح العشرى (29 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله في مجهودكم


----------

